# Storm Genasi Wizard Model?



## 1darklord (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Do you have any ideas for a model to be used for a Storm Genasi Wizard? I'm happy to do a little converting if there's a model that could be converted up relatively easily. 

Cheers,

Daniel.


----------



## Vail Marston (Aug 25, 2009)

From relatively recent official D&D Miniatures sets I would think these might fit with a little conversion and/or repainting:

Air Genasi Swashbuckler

Hierophant of the Seventh Wind

Emerald Orb Wizard


----------



## 1darklord (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah thanks for that, I actually own that Emerald Orb Wizard, so I may see what I can do with that. 

What do you think, maybe paint him blues and greys? What about the skin I found an image that looks quite nice, painting lighning bolts could be tricky mind.







Cheers,

Daniel.


----------



## Vail Marston (Aug 26, 2009)

That sounds good, maybe with some gold or silver to symbolize the lightning. Painting the actual bolts would probably be beyond my skill level.

Something like this:


----------



## 1darklord (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey cheers for that. it looks pretty awesome! 

Daniel.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

